# فيديو عملي يوضح عملية فك البخاخ في محرك الديزل ومعايرته



## sasadanger (5 أغسطس 2010)

درس   عملي  مدته نصف ساعة   يوضح    عملية  فك   البخاخ  من راس الاسطوانة 
ويوضح ايضا فك   البخاخ  وتوضيح اجزاءه مع   عملية  المعايرة له 
حجم الملف كبير 43 ميجا حتى بعد   عملية  الضغط 


حمل ملف الفيديو من هذا الرابط 


http://www.4shared.com/file/213529517/d ... ector.html


المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​
​


----------



## duosrl (8 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## sasadanger (9 أغسطس 2010)

Your Welcome Bro


----------



## اديب اديب (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*
واعطاكم كل مل تريدون​


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

من نعم وخيرات


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

وشكرا


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزيلا


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

رابط كتب هندسيه؟؟مدنى
http://http://www.4shared.com/dir/19507058/...__sharing.html

هذا الرابط جامد


----------



## jblhmd (25 أغسطس 2010)

thanks 4 u all


----------



## jblhmd (25 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم كل الشكر لما تقدمونه من فائدة للاعضاء


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------

